# Homemade pancake mix.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Had this mix made sometime ago and never made them till this morning, so sifted it before making them to make a nice lite pancake, they were great.
HOMEMADE PANCAKE MIX.

INGREDIENTS:
5 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup baking powder
1 cup powdered milk
1/4 cup white sugar 
1/2 tablespoon salt or maybe 1 if so desired
4 tbsp. dry eggs or 8 for richer taste
DIRECTIONS:
Combine sifted flour, powdered milk, sugar, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl; stir to blend. Store mixture in an airtight container and use within 8 months
Footnotes.
To make pancakes or waffles: 2 cups pancake mix ,1 cup water, 1 egg, 2 tablespoons oil (for waffles, use 3 tablespoons). Beat smooth with a wire whisk or fork. This makes eight 4-inch pancakes or 4 large waffles.
If using dry eggs don`t use fresh eggs.
Can also use dry butter in mix without adding oil at cooking time.
Or dry buttermilk instead of regular dry milk although I haven`t try that yet.
*Note*:I first run 2 cups of flour and dry milk thru a food processor to really powder the milk them sifted everything to eliminate all lumps.
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It was so good yesterday that I had some today , with added blueberries and some strawberry fail jam that turn into syrup.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was young, my mom cooked pancakes every Saturday.
When I was eight, I ask her how to make pancakes.
She said to put 1 cup of flour, I cup of milk & 1 tsp of sugar for each person.
To hold out the last 2-3 cups of milk to get the batter the correct consistence.
I do not use much sugar & have been making this mix since 1968.
I add flavoring & berries sometimes.
Love fresh blueberries & raspberries on/in pancakes.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The picture didn't came out good on this one but I added dry buttermilk to the mix and made waffles, just like in the posted recipe, delicious I highly recommended.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

readytogo said:


> ...
> Or dry buttermilk instead of regular dry milk although I haven`t try that yet.
> ...


I regularly make buttermilk pancakes using powered buttermilk. Works great!

http://amzn.com/B001E5E1N2


----------

